# Lord



## gsdluvr (Jun 26, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/kris.kotsopoulos/videos/140266252692230/

Incredible!


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

He's definitely not a sport dog. Lol
Also, if you had to train many of the stronger sport dogs today WITHOUT electric, I think you would see a lot of what you are seeing here. 
One last point, Lord or what he produced was never a prey first dog, so behaviors associated with strong prey dogs will not be as pronounced with Lord.
But from raw genetics and what I see....I Loooove this dog. He has it. You can feel his presence!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Hear the power in the barking? Not the edgy barking we often hear now. Yes, he was definitely a super dog that had a positive influence on the breed.


----------



## JnK (Feb 21, 2017)

Very cool. Just saw that on FB a few minutes ago too.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

NOtice the decoy's face when Lord bites! I think he's definitely wishing for a thicker sleeve! :surprise:

If the date is correct, Lord was 12 years old when this was filmed!


----------



## gsdluvr (Jun 26, 2012)

cliffson1 said:


> He's definitely not a sport dog. Lol
> Also, if you had to train many of the stronger sport dogs today WITHOUT electric, I think you would see a lot of what you are seeing here.
> One last point, Lord or what he produced was never a prey first dog, so behaviors associated with strong prey dogs will not be as pronounced with Lord.
> But from raw genetics and what I see....I Loooove this dog. He has it. You can feel his presence!


 
Not too many could handle a dog like this. You could also feel the helper and handler's admiration for him. It gave me goosebumps!


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Impressive dog.
Which brings a question. What do you guys consider the number one dog in recent times. The Michael Jordan/Joe montana of working dogs. Did I just watch his video?


----------



## kimbale (Mar 7, 2017)

cdwoodcox said:


> Impressive dog.
> Which brings a question. What do you guys consider the number one dog in recent times. The Michael Jordan/Joe montana of working dogs. Did I just watch his video?


Don't feel like I know enough to call him the best, but I'm partial to Grim z Pohranicni Straze. Might not count as recent, but he brought a lot of great work qualities into Czech lines and produced some superior offspring. I'm also a bit bias because my girl is from Grim lines. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

cdwoodcox said:


> Impressive dog.
> Which brings a question. What do you guys consider the number one dog in recent times. The Michael Jordan/Joe montana of working dogs. Did I just watch his video?


Yepper - I think you did!

I remember having a conversation with Herr Wilfred Scheld, SV Koermeister and top Herding Judge, we were looking at Csabre's papers when he did her dental exam....he pointed at Lord's name and said "Best dog to ever come from East Germany" he paused and said "Best dog in Germany" ...he also gave me advice on what NOT to use with my females with Lord. I was pleased to koer Csabre under him a few years later....and wish I could have shown Kira to him since he and I looked at the pedigree of the sire together.

Thank you Herr Scheld 

Lee


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I have watched this video before. My first boy had Lord through Alk. I loved everything about that dog. 

Lee is Csabre through Sue and Mary? I know one of your dogs has theirs in their pedigree. My boy was from them, just curious if they were related.


----------



## BigHemi45 (May 10, 2016)

What a badass.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

I love Lord! Definitely a dog I seek out.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I just deleted some posts that had ABSOLUTELY NOTHING to do with this thread. The Admin and moderators are getting very tired of the childish bickering. Enough. 

ADMIN Lisa


----------

